# Blu-Ray Player ok. OPB 200 von Saturn. Empfehlenswert?



## conrad-b-hart (3. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir gestern in einem Anflug von Leichtsinn den OK OPB 200 im Saturn für 65 € gekauft. 

Eigentlich war der Sony BDP-S185 zum gleichen Preis im Angebot, der war aber ausverkauft, also wurde die neue "Hausmarke" vom Saturn für den Preis verkauft.

Gestern abend hatte ich keine Zeit mehr den Player zu testen. Heute sind mir im Laufe des Tages doch erhebliche Zweifel gekommen, ob der Kauf so gut war. Der Player steht noch originalverpackt im Wohnzimmer, hab also noch die Möglichkeit ihn zurückzugeben.

Vielleicht hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Player, im Internet sind keine Bewertungen oder gar Tests zu finden.

Vielen Dank schonmal


*
*


----------



## mixxed_up (3. Januar 2012)

OK ist eine absolute Billigmarke. Allein deswegen würde ich ihn lieber gleich mal zurückbringen. Keine Tests, Billigmarke ... Aua.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (3. Januar 2012)

Gut, habe ich so erwartet. Habe aber gehofft, es gibt noch keine Tests, da der Player erst seit Dezember 2011 auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, der kann aber trotzdem technisch identisch zu einem 80€-Markenplayer sein. Aber auch das wäre das kein besonders guter Player, denn billige Sony, Panasonic usw. haben oft auch Mängel (langes Einlesen, lautes Laufwerk, schlechtes Upscaling usw. )


----------



## conrad-b-hart (3. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich bin offen für Vorschläge. 
Also ich schaue mir nur ab und zu einen Film an, deswegen wäre ein High-End Gerät rausgeworfenes Geld.

Ein Bekannter hatte mir mal seine Playstation 3 für drei Monate geliehen, da hatte ich genau 4 Filme gesehen. Zum Zocken habe ich die PS3 überhaupt nicht genutzt, da ich schon froh bin, wenn ich meinen Stapel mit PC Spielen verkleinern kann


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Warum dann nicht einfach ein DVD-Player, wenn Dir das ganze mit Filmen im allgemeinen nicht so wichtig ist? ^^


----------



## Grenzwolf (10. März 2013)

"Billig-Marke" hin, oder her - der Preis sagt nichts aus über Qualität

Du hast eigentlich einen guten Kauf gemacht. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich das sagen.
Vor ca. acht Monaten kaufte ich ein Set mit genau diesem "BlueRay", zusammen mit einem kleinen
Fernseh-Gerät. Gesamtpreis 144,-- Euro.
Das Fernseh-Gerät ist zwar nicht vergleichbar mit meinem Großbild-Gerät, doch das BlueRay-Gerät
ist von sehr guten Qualität. Wie auch alle wesentlich teureren, Marken-Geräte, "spielt es alle Stück´l"
Habe es auch am Internet angeschlossen, und es wird auch regelmäßig mit Software-Updates versorgt.

Es ist ein Gerät von Toshiba, und in der Ausstattung ebenso, wie die Marken-Geräte.

Man muss den Grund einer "Marken-Philosophie" schon verstehen, und ebenso den Grund für "No Names".

In allen Bereichen des Handels wird in Zusammenarbeit mit der Industrie der Markt auf diesen zwei
Schienen bedient.

Ich hoffe, Du hast das "O.K.-Gerät" in Verwenung. Du wirst auch sicher zufrieden sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2013)

Glückwunsch du Leichenschänder, mal einen Blick auf das Datum geworfen?
Naja ich selbst hatte schon genug schlechte Erfahrungen mit " Billigplayern " sammeln dürfen, daher verkneife ich mir lieber solche Käufe


----------

